
Ask HN: Move back to previous company? - theweirdone
I am a frontend developer working in AdTech in India.<p>I switched to a new high paying job 3 months back and I already feel like I have made a mistake. I loved my old job, pay wasn&#x27;t that great but there was hope that it&#x27;ll get better in future. 
I switched because of money, moved to a different city and now feel trapped because I don&#x27;t like the work, my manager is a pro-right asshole who doesn&#x27;t know how to treat his subordinates. I don&#x27;t see a reason to come to the office every day and work on making better ads rather than working on making better web products - something I truly enjoy.<p>I feel like I should move back to my old company but there are lots of practical issues with that. 1, it is in a different city and 2, its been only 3 months since I left. I will be a laughing stock for everyone If I move back.<p>Advice?
======
devnonymous
Firstly yes you should quit your current company. Pride in your work, great
colleagues, great pay - the absolute minimum for job satisfaction is 2 out of
3. Seems like you don't like what you do and the work place is toxic, so all
you have is good pay but that's not worth it.

Secondly, about moving back to your old job, you may have to factor in a few
things - firstly will they take you back? Even if they want you, they might
already have found a replacement for the empty position and might not be able
/willing to make the budget for an extra employee. Secondly, consider all the
pros and cons of your decision _not_ from the perspective of this job switch
but from the perspective of the one after that. For example: assuming that you
move back to your old job, do you see yourself living in the same city when
you finally decide that the time to move on from there has come? Or how does
going back to your previous job help you with your long term career plans?

Thirdly if you still decide to go back, how people perceive it should be the
least of your worries.

------
saluki
That's why they call it work ; )

It's great if you enjoy your job but for most people it's work.

But you don't have to stay there forever definitely focus on moving to
something you like better in the near future.

Since you've already moved though think about sticking it out for a while and
see how things develop, especially if you can save money for the future with
your current setup.

If you're not able to save more than your previous job due to the cost of
living in your new location being more then you should probably switch sooner.

Send out resumes and test the waters in your previous city to see if you can
build on your pay increase and get back to something you enjoy more.

y, don't worry about being a laughing stock . . . worry about being happy . .
. it might be fun to be back with your old friends/co-workers and if they can
have some fun with it join in with the office banter.

Good luck getting back to working with web products.

------
brudgers
My random advice from the internet:

0\. The assholes were assholes before you left and they're probably still
assholes right now and probably will continue to be assholes no matter what
you do. Likewise, decent people were decent people before you left...etc. But
honestly, most people won't have deep feeling one way or the other.

Anyway, there are more than two options.

1\. Find a different job in the new city.

2\. Negotiate a higher salary and/or new position at your former employer. If
you can't, then higher salary and other improvements were not really on the
roadmap before you left.

3\. Stay at the current employer just long enough to advance your career and
improve your options. Expanding your professional network is a long term
advantage for short term pain.

Good luck.

------
codegeek
"I will be a laughing stock for everyone If I move back"

Don't worry about being the laughing stock. People don't care that much. Some
may say a thing or two but after a week or so, people will forget. So do what
you think is best for you. Plus there is nothing to be ashamed of. You decide
what is the best thing for you. If that means moving back to your previous
company, then that is it.

Moving back to previous company is not a big deal. People do it all the time.
I personally know 2 people who have done it and are very happy.

